# DeLorme Earthmate PN-30 Green



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> DeLorme Earthmate PN-30 Green Handheld GPS with 1:100k Topographic, Detailed Street Maps and POIs


anyone got this? like? dislike? getting? got ride of?









the screen is a bit small, i mtbed w/someone w/the yellow one last year ( i think that's the 20).

i would be getting a device like this for mtb and trail run in ny/nj, maybe geocaching? seems like a good deal for $179, better than a new pair of good trail runners.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jkmacman said:


> i would be getting a device like this for mtb and trail run in ny/nj, maybe geocaching?


Subscribing to see where this train wreck ends up.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

picked up this book today to avoid geocaching pitfalls


> The Complete Idiot's Guide to Geocaching, 2nd Edition - The Editors & Staff of Geocaching.com


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jkmacman said:


> picked up this book today to avoid geocaching pitfalls


Good idea, danger lurks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just found the PERFECT site for a geocache nearby. It will either require slogging through a swamp in waders for about 1/2 mile or canoeing a couple river miles from the nearest put-in and then figuring out how to get the canoe back out (do I paddle upstream the shorter distance, but more challenging against the flow of the river, or downstream the greater distance?). Someone could literally die hunting for this cache. There are mtn lions, alligators, and -GASP- chupacabras! The river also floods often, so drowning is also a realistic possibility. So is getting lost in the maze of flooded forests if the river is high.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*your current gps data fields*

wasn't enticed by the black friday ads, and of course walmart listed the delorme pn-20 online for 99 bux it was out of sstock. even being within 100 yards of walmart today, i didn't bother going inside due to past dealings w/walmart and the scandelous online only pricing system

anyway; i looked in the foreunner 405 to see if it had gps coord data fields, the closest they offer is gps accurracy

however they have a field called HEADING, this usefull from going in cricles, when you want to head in one direction:thumbsup:

here's an extract of another person using a gps while running



> If you put it in your pocket, the cloth obscures its view of the sky, and you lose your connection, track etc. So I'm compelled to run while holding it in my hand. This can become a real distraction: it's too easy to look at. Over a 3-hour run, my average heart rate is a good 10 beats lower when using the GPS. What happens if you hit a steep rocks step requiring both hands as well as feet? Technology is great, but you have to use it judiciously. And woe betide you if you're out in the wilderness and the battery craps out.


this reminds me back in the day i got a couple of speeding tickets, i bought a radar device, inevtiable i cop pulled out at a traffic circle in harriman ny ( a great place to road bike and trail run btw), anyway i relied on the freggin device, when i should have been reading the traffic signs & watchin traffic


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I picked up the PN-40 model recently and its pretty neat. I used it for driving directions and it works well. Loaded up alot of geocaches on it but haven't had time to go find any yet. Set up a screen which I could use on a bike but haven't biked with it yet. Its bigger than I would prefer but I like it. Maps on the unit rock. I loaded up detailed maps for my state and theres plenty of room left on the included 2GB card. I wouldn't jog with it just because of the size. It gets a signal under heavy trees and inside the house just fine. Right now its very cheap and well worth the money. It doesn't come with car or bike mounts, no idea how good the bike mount will be. I may just rig up a mount from an old light mount.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*pn-40*

Thanks for the feedback.

Here's the bike mount in case you don't want to jerry-rig one.









They had a sweet sale on amazon for the 40 just yesterday and the 30 was on sale for the past week.

Can you download other peoples routes, like .gpx and follow them with the PN-40?

The stuff you mentioned like loading in the geocaches are good too,but for me that would be tertiary.

When I jog, I often carry two water bottles. One in each hand. I'd try and jerry-rig something to attach the delorme to the water bottle and or stuff it inside one of the bottles after I consume the contents.

They had a sale over the week end on some garmin devices at the sporting good store, but it wasn't the oregon or colorado. Now definately leaning toward the delorme, even thought screen is a bit small less chance of breakage?

Hopefully they run another sale next week on the pn-40, that will be my holiday present to mysel aka biking bootie:thumbsup:


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I got the 40 from Amazon when they were $200 last week, I noticed they already went up. Not sure about the downloading routes to follow as I just haven't had time to mess with it much.

I took a look at the mounts and the bike one just looks bad. I'm gonna rig up a mount made for lights instead. I probably wont use it for jogging. I don't have very good answers as I'm new to it also. I had an Edge 305 for a good while (sold it recently) and while it was neat I wanted something made for all outdoor activities thus why I got this.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> I had an Edge 305 for a good while (sold it recently) and while it was neat I wanted something made for all outdoor activities thus why I got this


Good deal! I have the edge 305 and foreunner 405. Next week my credit card hits a new cycle, that why I'm holding out


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Bike mount looks bad? In what way?
It's bomber! I've used it extensively and the PN won't come out unless you want it to.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Good to know cause to me the bike mount looked like it was worthless for offroad.

How far out does it stick up? I did like the Edge mounts as they were very small and the Garmin unit barely stuck above the handle bars.

Have a pic of of yours with the GPS in it on the bike?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

if you want to talk about shoddy clamps, try the garmin edge replacements. i don't know if there knock-offs or what, but i had two busted as the release clamp just fell off after a few rides.

next week, i'll probably get the 40, bike mount & car mount (so I can get to the trail-head):thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jkmacman said:


> if you want to talk about shoddy clamps, try the garmin edge replacements. i don't know if there knock-offs or what, but i had two busted as the release clamp just fell off after a few rides.
> 
> next week, i'll probably get the 40, bike mount & car mount (so I can get to the trail-head):thumbsup:


You realize that there are two styles of edge mounts? There's the old two piece style and the new one piece style. I haven't heard of any complaints with the new ones yet.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

It sticks up a little, but it's not really in the way. One thing I do is to leave the screw for the bar clamp a little loose so you can turn the unit on the bar... then (god forbid) if you crash it will spin on the bar instead of smash. Not that I ever crash, of course.


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a PN-40 and love it. I've had it for about a year and don't have any complaints. The Delorme Forum is great help if you need it also. The device is super powerful and is capable of much more than I will probably ever figure out. As far as using *.gpx files, you can import *.gpx files into the Topo software that comes with the PN and edit them or load them onto your PN device. For $30, you can download all of the satellite imagery, USGS quads imagery and black and white photo imagery that you want. With a Garmin, you have to buy CDs with the area of interest mapped to get any detail. The CDs are around $100 each. Yea, the screen is a bit smaller than others, but the speed and other capabilities more than make up for it. I would highly recommend the Delorme PN gps.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

DeLorme just released firmware V2.7 which adds the ability to save tracks and waypoints directly to the SD card in .gpx format - woohoo!


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*whereigo?*

whereigo is not listed as supported for the delorme

they have a whereigo in ringwood manor, just about the best mtb starting area in nj/nyc region

is this something that you (folks who don't have delorme) would consider in your next purchase?



> http://www.wherigo.com/cartridge/details.aspx?CGUID=99a0dff9-11e2-456f-a45e-9d8f331370cf
> 
> Mikie MacLeod : Ringwood Manor
> Average Rating:
> ...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't care about whereigo.

Also, Garmin users DO NOT need to buy Garmin's maps. There are free maps available.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish the device supported whereigo, but it's not a primary function i'm looking for so i wouldn't pay more for another device for it:thumbsup:


----------



## RightInTwo (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually just received the mount for this today from amazon and it is different than the one in the pictures. This one uses zip ties to mount to the bike but it is stem mountable which is a plus in my book. It also has two different rubber mount things that allow you adjust the angle depending on where you place it. I can post pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> I can post pictures if anyone is interested.


Please do. Plastic ties is good since my mtb handle bars are oblong:thumbsup:


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

The new mount uses the zip ties, and it also detaches, so if you had another bike you only would need to buy the lower attachment portion. It is much easier to install, the old one was tough to slide on over your bars, and then I would have to add tape so that the clamp with fit snugly. The PN-40 isn't as small as the Edge series, but it has a very nice chipset, and the Topo 8 software that comes with it gives some very nice maps.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Ordered the PN-40 today, as well as carrying case and bike Mount. They dropped the price again today on amazon. More info to follow:thumbsup:


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pastajet,
Did you buy the Delorme RAM mount? I wonder if the one on the Delorme site is the same as the updated version that you got? I just purchased one from Delorme direct and am anxious to see which mount set-up I will get.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I think this is the one I got









DeLorme AF-7852-000 Earthmate PN Series RAM Bicycle Mount by DeLorme
Buy new: $24.95 $24.00


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool. That is the what the photo on Delorme's site looks like too. Hopefully I get the new one too.
Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought the carrying case too since I busted my edge 305 carrying it around and dropped it when I was gasing up the car. Although garmin, iPhone & droid offered solutions. This time I decided to go with a company that has a long history of mapping & topo. Furthmore, I also recently purchased an old school (printed) map:cornut: from the local trail conference to help support them:yesnod:

http://www.nynjtc.org/


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

the pn-40, case and mount came today. i had to wrap it and put it under the tree at least for a day:thumbsup:


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*review*



jkmacman said:


> the pn-40, case and mount came today. i had to wrap it and put it under the tree at least for a day:thumbsup:


I'm thinking of purchasing this unit. Please let us know what you think about it after you open it and use it.
Thanks


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I think i'll check it out tomorrow, so, i'll be sure to let you guys know. My wife is always on our main computer at home (VISTA PC). But I looked at the Delorme user guide today, and I was happy they mentioned using Linux and saving stuff right to the san disk, as my main computer at home is this old dell i made a linux box:thumbsup:

They use double AA and mention that the reusables have a limited life, so the ones I have that hardly work w/the digital camera will need to be replaced:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's what the Delorme topo 8 interface looks like










loaded some topos of the several states and installed the ram bike mount, i went for a short ride around my place, but really need to test in the woods:thumbsup:


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you get the map library subscription for supplemental data? If so, download some imagery from the Netlink tab, then you can cut an imagery layer and copy that to the PN too! Slide that center bar to the far left to remove the 3D view if you want, it redraws faster and you can work with the full screen. Post questions if you have them, I'm a fan-


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> Did you get the map library subscription for supplemental data? If


I didn't get it yet. There's tons of stuff to do with it. One of the reasons I got it was to avoid monthly fees. I think the aereal views are extra, I couldn't seem to activate it nor load any geocahces yet. It definately a professional caliber piece of equipment/software suite:thumbsup:









here's a topo of hariman, ny. i think you can scan local trail maps in put them in another layer, as i heared some one request unfolded versions of the trail maps for better scanning and use w/delorme:thumbsup:


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

The subscription is $29.95 for one year, download all you want (limited by bandwidth and selection area limits).
To scan paper maps and register the image you need XMap, the GIS software fro DeLorme.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i can get downloads for free from my topo










i made a log on on the delorme forum, so hopefully they help me to get dialed in the unit. i think the lithium batteries will be the next thing i get, as the disposable that came with it died after a couple of hours, and me replacement recharbeable nolonger hold there charge


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

> i can get downloads for free from my topoimg]


True - but you won't be able to put that data on the PN-40...


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't go to that many different places, but yesterday going to a new place and having the battery die, and my back-up batteries died and the cold and my sweat i was thinking hypo hermia but i hit the tarmac and made it back okay:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

here's a pic from today w/ram mount


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

took the pn-40 x-c skiing yesterday and trail running today. the carrying case i bought works excellent as i stop and take the unit out of the case when i need to get my bearings









pn-40 & foreunner 405


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

jkmacman said:


> having the battery die, and my back-up batteries died and the cold


I have had rides in the extreme cold "freeze" my gps's batteries to the point of being dead. Not sure how the cold affects different battery types (NiHM, Lithium, etc..), but certainly something worth watching out for.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nathan Cloud said:


> I have had rides in the extreme cold "freeze" my gps's batteries to the point of being dead. Not sure how the cold affects different battery types (NiHM, Lithium, etc..), but certainly something worth watching out for.


Lithiums are the least prone to cold out of available options. Rechargeables (especially NiCad) and alkalines get hit pretty bad. NiMH cells, too, but less so than NiCad.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I really didn't want to point out the down side of DeLorme, since I was fairly critical of Garmin even though they're my main recording devices.

SO first the good news. I went to geocaching.com and downloaded the '.loc' and was able to load it into topo usa 8, basically the 'f1' help key helped me load it into the computer and onto the pn-40. we went over to find thew geocache, but it was on the side of a snowy river bank, we got within 20 feet according to the pn-40

Now the bad news. the 2 scews on the back of the device have a metal clip on it. it broke off the 2nd time i loaded batteries.

i am currently using new energizer recharables i think its NiMH, but not 100% sure. in the pn-40 there's a place to set the type of battery your using and i think it'll effect the performance. also i found the battery at factory settings lasted me 2 different 2 hr trips so a total of about 4 hr's. i tried plugging the pn-40 into the computer, but it didn't want to seem to charge, they mention delorme lithium batteries i think may recharge off the computer? but i am not sure


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A downside is a downside. Garmin may not be perfect, but they have their market position for a reason. Delorme is about your next best. Be glad you didn't buy a Magellan. They're worse.

Don't believe the "accuracy" estimate on the GPS completely. Understand that that estimate is that you could be anywhere within a 20ft circle of where you are being shown. Given that the person who hid a geocache had some similar error reading (maybe worse, you don't know), you could potentially be 50 or more feet from the actual cache. Or you could be standing on top of it.

Changing the battery type in the GPS depending on the battery you actually use will affect performance somewhat. It won't affect the life the battery gives, but it will affect how the GPS figures how much life you have left. Each battery type has its own characteristic discharge curve where voltage varies by a known amount. By telling your GPS which type of discharge curve to follow, it can estimate remaining life better.

The limited power you get from your batteries probably has more to do with them getting cold than anything else. Cold temps discourage the chemical reactions that generate electricity. That's why people store batteries in the fridge. So, it applies that the batteries will be unlikely to discharge much when out in the cold. If you use cold-sensitive batteries like alkalines or NiMH's or something, consider storing the GPS inside your jacket until you actually need it to keep the batteries warm.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> Understand that that estimate is that you could be anywhere within a 20ft circle of where you are being shown.


I heard that, but I wasn't going to go down the river bank to get within 0 feet, as sliding in the saddle river

we weren't they only ones that missed this cache
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=7b12303f-c835-4373-84da-70db7bc712cc


> Understand that that estimate is that you could be anywhere within a 20ft circle of where you are being shown.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

> still haven't figure out how to bounce tracks off the unit to the computer


http://www.delorme.com/support/downloads/TopoUSA/TopoUSA8UserManual.pdf
Page 199: "Exchanging Maps, Tracks, Routes, and Waypoints"

Call DeLorme's customer service, they will most likely send you new screws for the back.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the PDF, i added it to my google page, so at work I'll be sure to read over it.

I actually made some progress as I downloaded a recent ride that I uploaded to garmin connect i was able to import it into Topo 8. However another ride from every trail received errors. I'm pretty sure once I opened the gpx (draw->import) into topo 8 i can get it into th pn-40 as I was able to import a geocache coords and load it into the pn-40.

here's the route recorded on foreunner 405, was copied to garmin connect, downloaded to pc then opened in topo 8










i'll have to call delorme and inquire about the screws, i just realized my delorme carrying poouch does have a side compartment for extra batteries :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I have the PN40. I use it mostly for geocaching and MTB. I bought a car windshield mount to use it in my car. I use this mounting base on my MTB, motorcycle, and quad. This particular mounting base is much more durable than the plastic bicycle mount. I have had one of those break on me. Yes, Ram replaced it, but now it's relegated to road bike usage only as I don't trust it's durable enough to be used on the trails.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

J_Hopper said:


> I have the PN40. I use it mostly for geocaching and MTB. I bought a car windshield mount to use it in my car. I use this mounting base on my MTB, motorcycle, and quad. This particular mounting base is much more durable than the plastic bicycle mount. I have had one of those break on me. Yes, Ram replaced it, but now it's relegated to road bike usage only as I don't trust it's durable enough to be used on the trails.


Thanks for the info. Over the week-end i had 1 1/2 endo's and the RAM mount got beat up bad. I think i need new plastic ties, but I could see this mount on one of my road bikes.

I took the pn-40 on a run today at the cache was near my bike club's #1 road ride starting site. I like the bag I got for the pn-40, but I removed the strap, as I think it hindered the gps reception when it was placed in the carring pouch on the waiste. I'm gonna put a smaller hand strap on it

here's the run, as I use the pn-40 and my foreunner 405
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/21685300

I stopped and looked for the cache for a few minutes, often I stop on the other side of the duck pond and use the rest room.

today on the way back to my car my hr reached 190 beats (personal best for this 46 year old) and the last .5 mile was at a handsome 7:30 pace. At this point I don't feel that the geocaching is lowerig the bar for my fitness, or cause me to slum, it just makes it a little more interesting during the work out:thumbsup:

also, if you want to load a lot of geocaches at once into topo 8, open the '.loc' files in a text editor and cut the waypoints out and put them into one file. i did this last night after loading 30 indivivually, i was able to put several into one file and load them as a batch:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

elevation more accurate on the pn-40 then foreunner 405

foreunner 405
vertical up 1673
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=468944

delorme pn-40
vertical up 594
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=469158

geo tagging didn't come through on every trail, picassa & pn-40 but did off the foreunner 405 cogarmin connect upload


----------

